# Sturmanskie Looks A Bit Like A Panerai



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

can somebody help please. I had a site saved to favourites that sold a sturmanskie watch quite similar in style to a panerai radiomor with small seconds a 9 o'clock but now I can't find the site anymore.









I think the watch was around 150GBP ish ?

thanks, dylan


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> can somebody help please. I had a site saved to favourites that sold a sturmanskie watch quite similar in style to a panerai radiomor with small seconds a 9 o'clock but now I can't find the site anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was a Sturmanskie? For that price I can't think on any...

Maybe you are thinking of these? (But they don't look like a Radiomir, more like a Luminor)










There are these, but these are much more expensive:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> dtc2 said:
> 
> 
> > can somebody help please. I had a site saved to favourites that sold a sturmanskie watch quite similar in style to a panerai radiomor with small seconds a 9 o'clock but now I can't find the site anymore.
> ...


yes perfect its the top one of these two. :cheers:

where can I buy this and what make it is ?

no wonder I couldn't find it if I was searching for the wrong brand :angel_not:

I thought mroe radiomir as luminor have the crown guard. So looks more radiomir to me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> yes perfect its the top one of these two. :cheers:
> 
> where can I buy this and what make it is ?
> 
> ...


It's a Moscow Classic and the model is a 3602 (Molnija movement) Vodolaz.

I'll PM you regarding where you can get these.


----------

